
Destroying the Encryption of Hidden Tear Ransomware - lamar777
http://www.utkusen.com/blog/destroying-the-encryption-of-hidden-tear-ransomware.html
======
KenanSulayman
I love Terrence Davis. (<\- comments!)

Besides that, good job. What I really dislike about this is the people who
paid to get their data decrypted, even though this software was designed badly
on purpose. It didn't bring much value since people were actually hurt by this
(financially). Additionally, that this project was 'open source' made it even
easier for the script kiddies to develop the malware.

~~~
imaginenore
Why do you like the religious spammer? It's cringe-inducing and is a generally
shitty behavior.

~~~
NSAID
He's a pretty incredible programmer, and is probably the best example of
"outsider art" you'll find in computer science.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS)

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-
programmer](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gods-lonely-programmer)

He has also been diagnosed with schizophrenia.

------
rbobby
Hmm... what about the damage done to all the folks between when this was first
released and now? Or what about the damage done to folks who don't know that
their particular ransomware infection is based on this?

Oh... and now that he's published what the exploits are he's provided a simple
path to correcting them (use a better random number generator, don't use a
static salt, don't send the data over http, don't use the same IV).

And he's provided a tool for breaking Hidden Tear... that's great except it's
a visual studio solution. Not like my grandma can easily sort through that and
figure out how to run it. No harm no foul?

All in all it seems like a lot of bullshit.

~~~
sneak
Telling people how to break the law is not illegal.

Deal.

~~~
rbobby
I don't think I mentioned anything about the legality of what he's done.

I guess I was struck by how he's trying to appear to be a good guy by
supposedly honey potting the script kiddies and what not. But to me his
reasoning falls pretty short because of the damage potentially done to
innocent bystanders.

Deal.

